# hello :)



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. state your name: Anong*
*2. state the name that your parents almost named you:* if i was a boy it wouldve been jaime...
3.* which of your relatives do you get along with the most? *uhhhh 
*4. what was your first job?* salesgirl
*5. did anything embarrassing happen this week? *i accidentally held the hand of a stranger....
*6. do you miss your** ex? nope*
*7. white chocolate or dark chocolate?* I’m not a fan of either..
*8.** do people praise you for your looks? *my hair 
*9. what is your favorite color of clothing to wear?* bright stuff
*10. how do you wear your makeup? *eyeliner and lip balm
*11. what are some of your nicknames?* no one
*12. how many bedrooms are in your house? *2
*13. how many bathrooms?* 1
*15. do you have a car?* no
*16. do you work out every week?* nah
*17. did you brush your teeth this morning? *yes
*18.** have you ever kissed someone you never saw again? nope*
*19.** have you ever sung in front of a crowd?* never
*20. what kind of bathing suit do you wear? *one piece and shorts
*21. do you like your eyes?* hell no
*22. do you think you are pretty?* sometimes
*23. who was the last person you talked to in person? *my dad
*24. how much money in your bank account? a little amount...*
*25. are you single? *dances around yi
*26. do you want kids?* I don't know but I think no
*27. tell me what your backpack looks like: *I don't have any... 
*28. what celebrity do you think is hot?* no one I hate them all
*29. last movie you saw in theaters*: the green inferno
*30. are you dating the same person you dated last year?* dances around
*31. has someone you were dating ever cheated on you?* dances around
*32. have you ever cheated? *dances around but i dont ever intend to
*33: have you kissed someone whose name starts with a ‘J’? *dances around
*34: what do you like to do in your spare time?* reading, listening to music, watching tv...
*35: what’s the cutest thing someone’s ever done for you? *i cant really think of anything but my friends made and painted a little statue and gave it to me at a curtain call once
*36: who was the last person you texted?* nadia
*37: how many boyfriends/girlfriends have you had?* 3
*38: how do you look right now? *tired trash
*39: what first comes to your mind when someone mentions “love”? *nobody...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome, Anong.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

Where are you from?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 1, 2016)

You have arrived at a crossroads.

you need to choose carefully.






On the other hand, there are plenty of pink rabbits at the pet store


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Where are you from?


Her profile says Bangkok.


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi guys
I'm from Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> Hi guys
> I'm from Bangkok, Thailand



I spent a week there in the 70s,

Beautiful landmarks, even more beautiful women.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> Hi guys
> I'm from Bangkok, Thailand


You should start a thread telling us about life in Thailand.  ......


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 1, 2016)

Just how crazy are you?    I really don't mean that in a bad way. Just trying to figure out how well you will fit in with the rest of the people here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 1, 2016)

I got to number 15 and am tired.  I'll come back later for 16-39.


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


well my life here is just simple and..."normal"...
nothing special to be honest


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> well my life here is just simple and..."normal"...
> nothing special to be honest


I'm sure your "normal" in Thailand is much different from American "normal".   .......


----------



## williepete (Apr 1, 2016)

You are from a wonderful country of beautiful and friendly people. I'll never forget my visit in '86.  

Welcome.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you from?
> ...


Are you sure you spelled Bang-cock correctly, Hoss?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> *1. state your name: Anong*
> *2. state the name that your parents almost named you:* if i was a boy it wouldve been jaime...
> 3.* which of your relatives do you get along with the most? *uhhhh
> *4. what was your first job?* salesgirl
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > well my life here is just simple and..."normal"...
> ...


this is true
our "normal" isn't like yours because this is a poor country
anyway we have some benefits: you can live with 100 $ per month here (if you have 100 $ to spend every single month)


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> our "normal" isn't like yours because this is a poor country
> anyway we have some benefits: you can live with 100 $ per month here (if you have 100 $ to spend every single month)


Do you ride a motorcycle?  

I always see pictures if people in Asia riding little moped motorcycles.   ......


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Do you ride a motorcycle?


Why? You wanna catch a ride?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ride a motorcycle?
> ...


Naw.......I'm a HD guy.   .....


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > our "normal" isn't like yours because this is a poor country
> ...


no
I've never ridden a motorcycle in my life 
I drive cars sometimes even if I don't own a car but I'm a bad driver (my brother is a good driver )


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> I've never ridden a motorcycle in my life
> I drive cars sometimes even if I don't own a car but I'm a bad driver (my brother is a good driver )


Here in America, we think asian women drivers are the worst drivers and make jokes about them. 

They always seen to be hold a cell phone in their hand and talking. Not paying attention to their driving. And looking the wrong way before turning.   .......


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome to the board. Do they have internet in Thai ...uh nevermind.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Do you like Thai cuisine?


----------



## Militants (Apr 1, 2016)

Thai or Philippine or Chinese ????


----------



## Militants (Apr 1, 2016)

Thailand I read precisly.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 1, 2016)

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 1, 2016)

OP is a cutie.
Wonder if she needs a green card?


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Do you like Thai cuisine?


to be honest I prefer Japanese cuisine 
(I'm a moderate vegetarian...shhh...don't tell anyone)


----------



## Anong (Apr 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> OP is a cutie.
> Wonder if she needs a green card?


no no I don't need to immigrate in the USA 
I know you have too many immigrants now
I don't want to bother anybody 
(plus American society is too much competitive for me; I couldn't get a job in a 2 million years in the USA )


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OP is a cutie.
> ...


 I know.. Pretty soon you will have to have a masters degree to flip burgers..


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 1, 2016)

Anong said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OP is a cutie.
> ...




I'll hire you. We can work out your duties later.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Since you are an attractive young lady, expect all the old pervs to come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Anong (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Since you are an attractive young lady, expect all the old pervs to come out of the woodwork.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


cheap prostitute


----------



## dani67 (Apr 2, 2016)

williepete said:


> You are from a wonderful country of beautiful and friendly people. I'll never forget my visit in '86.
> 
> Welcome.


I'll never forget my visit in '86. 

who dont like and forget  thailand ?


----------



## dani67 (Apr 2, 2016)

i like pataya


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 2, 2016)

Anong said:


> I've never ridden a motorcycle in my life
> I drive cars sometimes even if I don't own a car but I'm a bad driver (my brother is a good driver )


American women need to be this honest.

Welcome!


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 2, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > I've never ridden a motorcycle in my life
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard Anong. 
Travel to Asia quite a bit and Thailand is one of my favorite. I have friends in Samut Sakhon  and Samut Prakan area. Normally I stay in Marriot Bangkok  Empire State by Naradiwat Rd. 
Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## Anong (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi charwin95
thanks for your welcome


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome Anong.


----------



## Anong (Apr 3, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Welcome Anong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2016)

Anong said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anong said:
> ...


Welcome to USMB, Anong!  You live in a beautiful country!


----------



## Anong (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Jeremiah 
thank you!


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay Anong, welcome to this looneybin.  So there is this introduction sub-forum here? I've never known.  Where is your burka?  

My tip for improved driving: buy a bulldozer.  That's how I learnt to drive too.  

Okay, short of that, you can buy a German car too.  They drive like a tank.  I love them.  Your take?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2016)

Anong said:


> Hi Jeremiah
> thank you!


1.     Jeremiah is a woman.
2. guno is a bag lady.


----------



## Anong (Apr 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jeremiah
> ...


----------

